# Free scrap wood?



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey lumberjock friends! Just wondering. I buy all my wood for bigger projects but I use small pieces for most of my scrollsawing. Wondering if anyone knows of any cabinet or wood shops in Minnesota (Or eastern Sd and ND) that give away/throw away small hardwood scraps they cant use. I know alot of places use everything or dont give out unless you work there nowadays. Even real small pieces of "so called" scrap works for what I like to make. Just wondering. Thanks!!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Marty. I do a ton of projects with pallets. You being a truck driver can probably find a fair amount of pallets that people don't want or need. I have found pallets with maple (soft and hard), poplar, oak (white and red), walnut, cherry, and other woods I don't know the names of. I don't know if this interests you but its something to think about.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Pallets are a good source of small pieces but it they take a little work to clean up and pull nails..
since they are typically HEAVILY treated with chemicals make sure you wear a mask..

around the weekend i cruise around the residential areas looking for old hardwood furniture that people have thrown to the curb. Most chest of drawers and wooden bed frames are hardwood, and they have free brass hardware sometimes.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Try the free section on your local Craigslist. Sometimes good stuff can pop up.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

If you have any universities, community colleges or high schools around (or maybe even middle schools) see if they have a wood shop class. If they do, they have scraps. I work at a university and have gotten a ton of very usable pieces from our wood shop scrap bin. Some of my projects (9 of my current 16) are made entirely of scrap from that bin.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Check with your local hard wood flooring contractors in you area. A lot of times they have culls that can be used for small projects. You will have to plane down the back side, you also can do a glue up and then plane down the back side for larger pieces. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

not sure if this helps?

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/630907


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Marty-
Do you ever get to the twin cities? The first Saturday of each month (except summer months) there is a scroll saw club meeting in bloomington.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spring Cleanup in Fargo should be happening soon. I think it was cancelled last week. Always lots of good stuff to drive around and pick up out of residential yards.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I met a fellow who got a pallet that had a *mahogany* base. Came from SE Asia.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I am in Lakeville and I occasionally burn some pretty decent scrap because I just don't use much small stuff. I generally toss anything under a foot long so if you have interest in that let me know the next time you are rolling down 35 through my area and if I have any decent scrap at that time you are welcome to it.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the replies, info, advice, and wisdom! Have a great wekend!!


----------



## TiffinMn (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the habitat for humanity re use centr off 35w and city rd d in roseville mn. I buy floor boards and trim scrap there cheap. There is also siwek lumber in ne mpls and Jordan. Buy a "firewood" bag from them. Lovely lovely wood in those bags.


----------



## outsidethebox (Apr 11, 2013)

Might be worth checking out manufactured housing facilities. I work for Schult Homes in Redwood Falls, we've got our own cabinet shop. Plenty of oak, maple and hickory scraps there.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Visit some cabinet shops in your area, say hello with a six pack or two
and just ask for some off fall, if and when it's a available.


----------



## lsally (Jul 3, 2013)

To: MartyfromMinneSnow/ta

Free wood, pieces, all stored inside, garage full, you haul…[email protected]
Planer not even out of the box.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Ditto on Jordanp's post. Old furniture which usually gets tossed can sometimes have beautiful woods.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Watch wood flooring as some are surfaced with Aluminum oxide for wear resistance. Could be rough on tool edges.


----------



## Lights (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi I have tons of scrap wood if you are interested please let me know thanks


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

JMO, if you're really honest with yourself, nothing, not even wood scraps, pallets, etc., are free. Some way you always end up paying for it.


----------

